# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Παιχνιδομηχανή > [Παιχνιδομηχανή] Δίοδος σε PS4

## toni31

Μου έφεραν ένα PS4 με χαλασμένο HDMI port από πέσιμο. Κατά την επιθεώρηση μου, διαπίστωσα ότι λείπει από επάνω ένα εξάρτημα το οποίο προφανώς το έσπρωξε το port και έσπασε. Μετά από ψάξιμο στο νετ με φωτογραφίες κατάλαβα ότι είναι δίοδος και είναι ίδια με τις άλλες παραδίπλα και ο κωδικός τους είναι DJ. Βρήκα 2-3 στο ίδιο πακέτο με τον ίδιο κωδικό (1,2,3), αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος 100% ποια απ΄ όλες είναι. Γνωρίζει κάποιος ή έχει μια άποψη για το ποια να επιλέξω? 
Το βασικό που δεν είδα είναι πόσο εύκολα τις βρίσκω για αγορά, ένας ακόμα σημαντικός παράγοντας :Think: 
Δεν ξέρω γιατί αλλά κάτι μου λέει για την BZX384-C24.

imv0hx.jpg 1.jpg 2.jpg 3.jpg

Το δεύτερο που θέλω να ρωτήσω και πιστεύω εύκολο, τι thermal pad να βάλω επάνω, δοκιμασμένα πράγματα όμως.

----------


## toni31

Μετά από ψάξιμο βρήκα ότι:

  Α. Το PS3 σύμφωνα με ένα σχηματικό που βρήκα φοράει VDZT2R5.6B.

  Β. Το PS4 σύμφωνα με τον κωδικό φοράει UDZS18B.
  Άρα με το φτωχό μου το μυαλό και την απλή μέθοδο όποια βρω την βάζω πάνω.

----------


## ezizu

Δεν είναι ίδιες. 
Είναι όντως και τα δυο εξαρτήματα δίοδοι zener, αλλά, η VDZT2R5.6B είναι zener στα 5,6V και η UDZS18B είναι zener στα 18V .

Εφόσον η πλακέτα που έχει το πρόβλημα είναι από PS4 θα πρέπει να βάλεις την UDZS18B (ή κάποια αντίστοιχη zener στα 18V) , *βάσει πάντα των γραφόμενών σου και των σχηματικών που βρήκες* (εγώ δυστυχώς δεν έχω κάποιο σχηματικό ή σχετική πληροφορία, ώστε να σου απαντήσω με σιγουριά ).

----------


## toni31

Θα μπει η UDZS18B της Taiwan Semiconductor είναι αυτή που έχει mark code DJ.
Αν είχα όμως εύκαιρη πλακέτα από PS3 που έχει την VDZT 5.6B θα την κάρφωνα πάνω χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα, δεν έχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## xrhstos1978

αν θες μπορω να σου στειλω diode απο ps3 fat

----------


## vagelisda

> Θα μπει η UDZS18B της Taiwan Semiconductor είναι αυτή που έχει mark code DJ.
> Αν είχα όμως εύκαιρη πλακέτα από PS3 που έχει την VDZT 5.6B θα την κάρφωνα πάνω χωρίς δεύτερη κουβέντα, δεν έχει πρόβλημα.


Δεν εχει πρόβλημα ζενερ με 10 v διαφορά ;

Στάλθηκε από το GT-N7100 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## toni31

Στο συγκεκριμένο κύκλωμα δεν θα έχει πρόβλημα. 
Δες και το *αντίστοιχο στο PS3* (σελ.14) τι μπορεί να έχει αλλάξει στο PS4.

----------

